# Extactor fan wiring



## camman (Nov 26, 2006)

Hi all, hope you can help me, I removed an extractor fan to have it cleaned. I and never noticed at the time that it has 3 wires from the motor, brown, blue, and black. (plus the earth) There is also a capacitor that needs to be reconnected. The incoming supply is single phase, live and neutral but comes from a variable speed controller. 
Any pointers would be appreciated.


----------



## mdshunk (Dec 4, 2005)

So you just tore it all apart, without regard to where the conductors were connected? I say you got the fan you deserve. 

If you care to post the manufacturer and model number, maybe we can help some more.


----------



## camman (Nov 26, 2006)

Thanks for your reply, I never tore it apart! Just disconnected it without relising it has 3 conductors; I will try to locate some information of the motor, and post what I find.
Tanks again.


----------



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

Hi,

I know crap about extractors...but there may be a wire diagram in/on the unit itself...even some motors have a diagram right on the motor itself.

jeff.


----------



## camman (Nov 26, 2006)

Thanks Jeff, i will check it out at the same time as i look for model number ect, i will let you know how i get on.
Regards
Dave


----------

